# STEVENS 200 IN 22-250



## DOGKILLR (Oct 9, 2006)

Anyone out there have one or shot one? I'm hearing that it is basically a Savage. If you have any experience with one please give me report on accuracy,etc. I saw one at Gander Mtn. for $279.00. Looks like a pretty decent gun for the money. I sort of want something I wouldn't be afraid to throw some paint on.


----------



## ruger223killer (Jan 3, 2007)

They are made by savage look on their website savagearms.com, ive heard great things about this gun they are cheap and everyone says they are pretty darn accurate


----------



## cya_coyote (Aug 31, 2005)

only shot one... in my opinion it needs a serious trigger job, but is accurate. they are made by savage, and the only real difference is the finish work as far as i can tell. i really did like the rifle, but after the accu-trigger i shot, i made the choice for the savage. the trigger job will make the entire difference in the rifle.

cya

:sniper:


----------



## NCGMAN (Oct 28, 2006)

DOGKILLER!!!!! YOU WON'T LIKE THE TRIGGER; ACCURACY IS JUST LIKE THE SAVAGE. I WAS LOOKING AND CONSULTATED A FRIEND OF MINE; HE IS A GUN DEALER AND A "SHOOTER".

THE TRIGGER CAN BE ADJUSTED BY GUNSMITH OR YOU IF YOU KNOW HOW. SO THEN I STARTED LOOKING TOWARDS THE SAVAGE/ACCUTRIGGER. IF YOU HAVEN'T SHOT ONE DO YOURSELF A "FAVOR" AND FIND ONE AND SHOOT IT, YOU WILL BE "SOLD". 
LITTLE MORE $$$$ BUT WORTH IT!!!! MINE ENDED UP AT $412.00 THRU MY FRIEND; BUT I DO BELIEVE WALMART CAN ORDER THE GUN, BUT THEN THERE IS THE SALES TAX.. DO THE MATH!!!!
I WISH WE LIVE CLOSE ENOUGH, I WOULD RUN IT OVER TO YOU AND LET YOU SHOOT IT.
OH!! I SHOOT MINE OPEN SIGHTS; I LIKE THE ADJUSTMENT; NO GUESS WORK!! GO TO RIFLE FORUM: ACCUTRIGGER ON STEVENS 200 IN 30/06.


----------



## jason_n (Dec 30, 2006)

i dont have a 22-250 (yet) but i do have a model 200 7mm_08 rem the trigger is so so but the good outways the bad with this gun the bolts are super smooth and the saftey is top shelf 3 stage bolt and trigger locked, trigger locked but bolt cycles, and the moment of truth live setting :sniper: it also shoots factory ammo really well, not sub-moa but close enuf 22_250 is a little more fur friendly also but i'm just out for control dont have time to skin wish i did wish i knew how to also


----------



## DOGKILLR (Oct 9, 2006)

Thanks everyone for your input. I bought the 200, took it apart, and camoflaged the whole thing. Going to try to shoot it today and see how the trigger works for me. I looks as though it has adjustment screws when I took it apart. I will tinker with it and see if I can get it adjusted first. If not I might buy the drop in replacement from Rifle Basix per the forum mentioned by NCGMAN. They are located about 25 miles from me.


----------



## NCGMAN (Oct 28, 2006)

HOPE IT DOES GOOD FOR YOU..

TELL ME HOW YOU CAMOED THE GUN. WHAT THE STUFF IS!!!
EM ME AT [email protected]
OR 252-883-2360


----------

